# Crowdfunding opera?



## latempesta (Feb 6, 2013)

Dear members,

I just started an opera project using a crowdfunding formula to gather some missing funds for it. Do you think it is good way to succeed? In Eastern Europe it is completely new thing. You may read (and even donate!) about the project *here*, the English summary is on the bottom of the site.

Thank you for advices, also about how to expand the donators circle!

Jakub


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Welcome to Talk Classical, latempesta. Interesting project!

Not sure if this will help you, but the Chicago Opera Theater had an interesting way of raising funds a few years ago. They normally program three operas each year. For the 2012 season, they let Chicago opera-goers vote in person or online on what the third opera would be from three choices. Rather than one person = one vote, it was one dollar = one vote. They raised about $30,000 total that way.


----------



## latempesta (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you for the tip, Cavaradossi! Very useful, we try to do it in the future projects. The crowdfunding formula is still very weak in Poland, I hope it will grow in time 

For now, we got the first donors, waiting for more!


----------

